# New Posts Broken?



## solaryellow (Aug 17, 2011)

When using the New Posts feature I can only see the first page. If I click on page 2, 3, or Next it refreshes page 1. If it helps, I am using Ubuntu 11 and Firefox.


----------



## nwdave (Aug 17, 2011)

Me too.  I use IE9 and until after this mornings peek at the New Posts, it's worked just fine.


----------



## chefrob (Aug 17, 2011)

same here..............


----------



## meateater (Aug 17, 2011)

Not here, all good to go!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 17, 2011)

Same here  If you go to the recent activity page it seems to be working

I have reported this to Huddler


----------



## checkerfred (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't start a new thread...when I try, and click submit or preview, nothing happens....I've let it go for 30min too....the cancel button works tho


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 18, 2011)

Using Chrome here and all is well.


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, can't get past page 1 here.


----------



## checkerfred (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not sure what Chrome is....I've tried logging out, delete my temp files, but nothing works....I was able to make a new post just several days ago in the roll call area and I posted 2 other threads in Smoking -> Beef....but now it's not working


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.google.com/chrome?&brand=CHMB&utm_campaign=en&utm_source=en-ha-na-us-sk&utm_medium=ha

IMHO it's the fastest, cleanest web browser.  You may want to check the link, I'm on a Mac and it may be a different site for a PC.  Just search for Google Chrome.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 18, 2011)

It looks to be working now.


----------



## nwdave (Aug 19, 2011)

Yep, still working.  Thanks to the tech's working diligently behind the scenes to keep this site working so smoothly.  You really are appreciated.


----------

